# LFTS 10/31, Halloween!!



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Coffee, breakfast, drive to property, kill a buck

Good luck to all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain has slowed down a little. Great morning to be in the woods!!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Snow covering the ground here in kalkaska co! Can’t get out till afternoon, can’t wait! Good luck to all headed out!


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Headed out in a bit. Its still raining pretty good here but I can't sit out when its Halloween. Shot a few bucks Halloween day. Good luck to those who venture out. 
Shoot straight be safe!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm ready but it just keeps raining harder here.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

One more 10-12 hour day and I’ll be in the woods.
Good luck to all that make it out.
Be safe and shoot straight!!!


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> I'm ready but it just keeps raining harder here.


I have the same problem. I'm standing at the door ready to head out but it just keeps raining harder.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

28 degrees here in Dickinson County. High of 35 today with zero precipitation in the forecast. North to NW winds all day - fairly light now but will kick up to 12 MPH by mid-morning.

Will be headed out shortly for my second sit of the year. Hope they are moving as well as they were yesterday when I wasn't hunting. Halloween has been pretty good to me over the years as well.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Correction: WAS going to sneak out for a short 1 or 2 hour sit. Already raining in st. Clair co and looks to be a drencher so ima just call this one off. Won’t be out this evening though have halloweenie stuff with the kids. Weekend looks prime though. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

bowhunter1053 said:


> Coffee, breakfast, drive to property, kill a buck
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> ...


EDIT:

Coffee, breakfast, drive to property, sit in truck as it pours and wait for a little break, kill a buck.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> I'm ready but it just keeps raining harder here.



Same here but its my 1st day of Vacation, Im going. Im sure it's not going to bother the deer much. Good Luck All.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Its pouring now! Radar doesn't show a break till at least 11 O'clock. I'm not comfortable shooting a deer in heavy rain so I'm out. Good luck if you go out.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Zero chance of rain here today....and I will be doing my first ever sit in the Bone Collector popup. Feeling bad for those of you with all the rain - wish I could loan you my popup.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

A good layer of snow up here in Boyne City. Too bad I’m headed to the office and not the woods. Good luck today!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I was up and ready to get in the shower but a look at the radar and out the door changed my plans for the morning. Hopefully it won't be quite as bad this afternoon.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

A freaking down pour all day long until it snows tonight. I’m try to get out tonight and/or skip out of work for the morning if workload permits. If those hunts don’t work out tomorrow night for sure.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I was hoping on a Halloween hunt but it’s raining and looks as though it’s going to all day . The weekend is looking good I’ll be out for sure


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow. It's reading like a bunch of LP DEDbeats out there today...

 Just kidding. I don't like rain either.


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

Change of plans for me as well; instead of a tree back in cover I decided to try and stay dry by sitting my box blind overlooking my destination plot in the yard. Expectations are low but have had a really good buck working the mock scrapes in this plot in the early morning hours over the last 8 days.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

bowhunter1053 said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Coffee, breakfast, drive to property, sit in truck as it pours and wait for a little break, kill a buck.


Edit x 2: Coffee, breakfast, drive to property, sit in truck as it pours and wait for a little break, leave property because the rain gods hates me, get more coffee, brunch, drive back to property, kill a buck


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Small 6 just came out on a runway from the swamp and checked over the food plot. Nothing there so he turned around and went back into the swamp.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Halloween 2017 .I’ll
be in a dry blind this afternoon .


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

jimbobway said:


> View attachment 449725
> Halloween 2017 .I’ll
> be in a dry blind this afternoon .


That's a big girl!!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> Tough day to hunt.
> 
> Unless you have planned ahead with a nice box blind.
> View attachment 449677
> ...


Saw that other day tried so hard to find box blind thread


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I went out and got soaked last night. Had a good feeling and a good wind. Snuck up tight to some bedding. Heard some splashing around in the swamp so I got the grunt a couple times. Never did end up seeing anything, but it was still fun. 

Doing the Dad thing tonight and going to a family members house we do every Halloween and have a little party and take the kids out. Tomorrow through the weekend though, it's on! 

Good luck. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Live from the gym. Saw 4 does and small buck last night. Sitting this morning...maybe the whole day out due to rain and slush falling from the sky. Hoping it turns to all snow and I can get out tonight. I’ve always loved hunting on Halloween!! If not tonight tomorrow looks like a great day to be out.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

whiteoakacorn said:


> I'm guessing by about Edit x4 there will be a beer in that list...



It may be for lunch if this rain doesn’t stop, i mean i am on “vacation”...


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

jonnyb said:


> When I was in my early 20's i went to a party on Halloween and on the drive to the party I seen bucks in every field on the way. When my girlfriend was driving home that night we had deer crossing the road and acting stupid. I vowed I would never miss hunting on Halloween again so I'm in a ground blind on private property in Newaygo co. Good luck everyone!!


Yea but that was in the 1960's. lol


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Sitting in a gun blind in western Isabella co.. 3 does and a buck thus far... rain doesn’t want to turn to snow like it promised it would.... mostly heavy rain drops they are kinda white 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Anybody want to shut the faucet off??


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

This is absolutely stupid...


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

bmoffit said:


> This is absolutely stupid...


I had that thought last night.......


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Lasted 3 hours until the coat got soaked leaning against the tree. Never even seen a single squirrel! Not a thing moving this morning and the scrape I was watching has not been hit in 3 days - maybe tonight is the magic witching hour.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Twomarro will be good.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I wouldn't hunt today even if I had a vacation day planned.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Having a coffee and omelette now, thinking I’m gonna sit today out with being able to hunt all day tomorrow. It just seems so much better to me then getting soaked.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

RMH said:


> Tough day to hunt.
> 
> Unless you have planned ahead with a nice box blind.
> View attachment 449677
> ...


Where can I get one and how fast do they ship? This rain is Crazy


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I got to agree the weather has sucked most of October


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

old graybeard said:


> Where can I get one and how fast do they ship? This rain is Crazy



Check with my buddy Bob Reutter at Lansing Ice and Fuel corner of Center St and N Oakland. He has a parking lot full of MUDDY blinds.


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

I had 2 encounters with my #1 in the backyard this morning. Had him at 40 yards at 8:40am but he was in the thicket and offered no shot. 10:45am after a bleat/tending grunt blind call sequence he reappeared out of the same thickets. For the next 12 or so minutes he stared my way from 50 or so yards away but would not commit to coming in to offer a shot. He was the only deer I saw all morning.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Grabbed a card on one of my scrapes yesterday. The older buck has been here all year. The odd racked guy must be a out of towner. First pic of him all year.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m taking care of a few things today instead of hunting in this mess. Leaving for the Yoop on Sunday night for 2 weeks.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, sat for 2 hours for no reason other than stupidity, nothin.

Currently debating beer or liquor for the afternoon.


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 449823
> I’m taking care of a few things today instead of hunting in this mess. Leaving for the Yoop on Sunday night for 2 weeks.


2 Weeks? How do you get to manage that? My wife gives me hell even when I mutter the word "hunting". Will be up that way in 10 days!
Best of luck to you U of M Fan!


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 449823
> I’m taking care of a few things today instead of hunting in this mess. Leaving for the Yoop on Sunday night for 2 weeks.


My kind of Deer camp.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

lizajane said:


> My kind of Deer camp.


I don't think he has enough for 2 weeks at camp.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

dapakattack said:


> 2 Weeks? How do you get to manage that? My wife gives me hell even when I mutter the word "hunting". Will be up that way in 10 days!
> Best of luck to you U of M Fan!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)




----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Didn't even have to open to know what song it is...Well Played Sir!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

dapakattack said:


> 2 Weeks? How do you get to manage that? My wife gives me hell even when I mutter the word "hunting". Will be up that way in 10 days!
> Best of luck to you U of M Fan!


I’m divorced.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Really wanted get out snow,and all living new neighborhood HOA left a flyer expect tricker treaters 4-8. Got up 3 at 8 not one showed up. Wasted a good morning. Now have a pile of candy I'm setting on


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

U of M Fan said:


> I’m divorced.


Yep! I'm sure you have all heard my story, but just in case...
My wife once told me "Joe, you put one more deer up on the living room wall and I'm outa here"!
Know what? Hardly even missed her..... 
<----<<<


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I hear Joe Archer! My wife is implying we are out of room once the 2 from last year arrive, ya right.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> Check with my buddy Bob Reutter at Lansing Ice and Fuel corner of Center St and N Oakland. He has a parking lot full of MUDDY blinds.


No I want one of those cool cardboard ones.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

bowhunter1053 said:


> Well, sat for 2 hours for no reason other than stupidity, nothin.


Blasphemy!! There's no such thing as stupidity when it comes to sitting in the rain to hunt, even if you see nothing. That is dedication, which is to be respected. However, when my wife says to me "I can't believe you sat in blah blah blah" I don't feel it's so much her telling me how much she respects me as it is a nice way of saying "You're stupid."


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

OGB
No I want one of those cool cardboard ones.

Me too. Light weight, easy to pack in and folds flat!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I don't think he has enough for 2 weeks at camp.


That is just for the drive...


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

An ex g.f. used to say 'even a chicken has enough common sense to get out of the rain'. This was after duck season was going for a couple weeks. I'm happy she found a non hunter to sink her talons into...


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would love to take two weeks off too hunt. Problem is, I love to fish too so it's hard to balance. Between hunting, salmon/steelhead fishing, and ice fishing, ya have to choose the days wisely. Good luck out there guys! I got 4 days coming myself to bow hunt. Weather looks bad, but it won't stop me!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

jmaddog8807 said:


> I would love to take two weeks off too hunt. Problem is, I love to fish too so it's hard to balance. Between hunting, salmon/steelhead fishing, and ice fishing, ya have to choose the days wisely. Good luck out there guys! I got 4 days coming myself to bow hunt. Weather looks bad, but it won't stop me!


Easy! I fish 12 months out of the year .... unless I am hunting!
<----<<<


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Can one OD on Reese's? Asking for a friend.


No, you can't. I got what's left of a 200 pack to prove it.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> I forgot to mention that I was able to grunt him to a stop and 150 yards later
> Team Rackspankers
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> Any guesses on dressed weight?


More than one, less than 2, but not much. 181elbees


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Saw two does right at dark and that was it. Hoping tomorrow is better weather.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Usually - halloween is the day the LFTS bucks hit the dirt. 

Weather has thrown a wheel in the stat machine. I'm voting to null all 2019 data.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh boy









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

vsmorgantown said:


> I will be out in South Central Indiana tomorrow morning as well. Hope to connect with this guy who was in my food plot at 845am this morning. Question....would you guys hunt the plot in the morning hoping he strolls through again or a stand between bedding and food sources? (That stand is about 200 yards from my food plot)
> View attachment 449935


What county? I used to have a camper set up behind a remote bait shop in Huntington county. Good times fishing and Bow hunting down there. Great hunting 

I just met up with the old timers from Huntington this year. We did an Erie fishing trip.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Can one OD on Reese's? Asking for a friend.


Yes. My mom made one of these once and I ate the lion's share of it. Didn't touch a cup for probably a year...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

If it's a clown it's down.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> I forgot to mention that I was able to grunt him to a stop and 150 yards later
> Team Rackspankers


No more sitting in the rain, eh? Brilliant! 
Got any trail cam pics of that bruiser?
Congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> I forgot to mention that I was able to grunt him to a stop and 150 yards later
> Team Rackspankers
> 
> 
> ...


Nice going.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Man was that a tough hunt! My boy and I were out in the elements the last 2 hours or so. I sat a stand where I can see a lot of ground. Usually see 15-20 deer on an evening hunt this time of year there...tonight ZERO! Boy saw one fawn. Hope they all get up and move tomorrow!!! Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> I will be out in South Central Indiana tomorrow morning as well. Hope to connect with this guy who was in my food plot at 845am this morning. Question....would you guys hunt the plot in the morning hoping he strolls through again or a stand between bedding and food sources? (That stand is about 200 yards from my food plot)
> View attachment 449935


Good Luck VSM! You should have named that deer "NFL Linebacker". Hope you're shooting a 197 lb. bow.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> Yes. My mom made one of these once and I ate the lion's share of it. Didn't touch a cup for probably a year...
> 
> View attachment 449973


Ummmmm, you best have a recipe for that to share. Asking for a friend


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Nice job FP!! 165 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Till I weighed it, I was thinking I would start shooting fawns after that 150 yard drag


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm guessing about 186 lbs.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> I'm guessing about 186 lbs.


Perfect
I figure it's a displaced easterner. Knew it was bigger than a yearling, wasn't real sure on rack size.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice Buck FP! 185#...Eatin Good in the Neighborhood! Congrats!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> I forgot to mention that I was able to grunt him to a stop and 150 yards later
> Team Rackspankers
> 
> 
> ...


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> No more sitting in the rain, eh? Brilliant!
> Got any trail cam pics of that bruiser?
> Congrats on a fine buck.


Don't know if I have any pics of this one.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Any guesses on dressed weight?


You look due for a new scale, bet if you hosed er down with some WD-40 he'd go 203 lbs.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

November Sunrise said:


> I'm guessing about 186 lbs.


186.012 lbs. (zoomed in)

Beauty of a buck Mr. "Soda at no cost". I'd never shoot a deer on Halloween tho. I'd be afraid of a deer-zombie spirit hiding in my closet and occasionally coming out to grimace and point at me a la the monkey in Chris's room on Family Guy. It's just not worth it.


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Snow in Oscoda! On Halloween. 7 ladies showed up at the food plot but no buck's. First day of a 6 day hunt. Good start. That's see what the morning brings.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RMH said:


> You look due for a new scale, bet if you hosed er down with some WD-40 he'd go 203 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Very possible.
We used it when we processed deer to weigh burger to make sausage around 40 years ago.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tomorrow is shaping up to be a really good day. With the weather the last few days I think the deer will be moving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Very possible.
> We used it when we processed deer to weigh burger to make sausage around 40 years ago.


Congrats FP. 
Looks like there’s a lot of burger in that one.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

d_rek said:


> Wife gifted me the evening off from halloweenie activities. Girlfriend and her kids came over and picked her and my kids up and off they went to some indoor trunk or treat deal. So you know where dad ended up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wife and your girlfriend are friends?

JK

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

FREEPOP said:


> I forgot to mention that I was able to grunt him to a stop and 150 yards later
> Team Rackspankers
> 
> 
> ...


Well done on this Halloween!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

FREEPOP said:


> Any guesses on dressed weight?


186 ???


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

RMH said:


> You look due for a new scale, bet if you hosed er down with some WD-40 he'd go 203 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Now, just how much did it weigh without RMH’s thumb on the scale? Lol

I’d trust that scale over my Cabelas “modern” version. 

Very nice job on a tough night! Probably didn’t get too cold w that dragging job.


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Can one OD on Reese's? Asking for a friend.


No.....but the withdrawls are wicked. After the pumpkins and the full size cups and finally the mini cups are gone, then the nightmare begins. You find yourself turning to off brand cups or Reese’s Pieces for your fix. Don’t go down that black hole......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Till I weighed it, I was thinking I would start shooting fawns after that 150 yard drag
> 
> View attachment 449993


That scale has some serious character.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Congrats FREEPOP!!!!!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

FREEPOP said:


> Any guesses on dressed weight?


Congrats Freep great job on a beautiful buck! I’d guess dressed 147lbs


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trap Star said:


> What county? I used to have a camper set up behind a remote bait shop in Huntington county. Good times fishing and Bow hunting down there. Great hunting
> 
> I just met up with the old timers from Huntington this year. We did an Erie fishing trip.


I’m in Morgan Co just south of those city slickers in Indianapolis, Marion Co.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

vsmorgantown said:


> Congrats Freep great job on a beautiful buck! I’d guess dressed 147lbs


I was way off!!! I’ll refrain from guessing in the future. Congrats again Freep!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

zig said:


> That scale has some serious character.


I think last year's buck weighed the same. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

RMH said:


> I think last year's buck weighed the same.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wonder if he’s tried to zero it?


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats Freepop. Dandy deer!!


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> That's where the years and years of extreme kegel exercise comes into play...


@ Hubbhunter doing Kegels in the stand and ended up ripping the cover off the seat cushion with his butt


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> *I use it to weigh bulk fertilizer and also weighed my self after the deer. If anything, it's a little light*.


Or....you're a little heavy these days??


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wild Thing said:


> Or....you're a little heavy these days??


Nope, double check against the bathroom scales.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> Nope, double check against the bathroom scales.


Both your scales are off 5 elbees.

A from where I'm sitting, true story.


----------

